# Limes Cottage - Wisbech,Cambridgeshire - Nov 2012



## steve2109 (Nov 11, 2012)

Came across this over the weekend and decided to take a look, only thing I know is it was called Limes Cottage and at one time must have been a lovely place, really is in a state now and most of the upstairs is nearly downstairs !. I did venture up the stairs but as I got to the top they started to give way so i slowly,slowly went back.. Not a bad little one to see and a little different than where I have been lately, hope you enjoy


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2012)

That's more than a cottage! Nice one!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Not bad, doesnt look hugely safe though...


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 11, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Not bad, doesnt look hugely safe though...



Trust me it wasn't !


----------



## fleydog (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like you took a chance or two in your reconnoitre, hats off! Love your use of blue. Especially like pic 7. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

You captured that nicely Steve,great photos.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 12, 2012)

Really enjoyed that, thanks. That is my kind of a house to explore


----------

